# egg fever



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to share some photos of my birds. They are being such good parents -taking turns sitting on their "eggs." While Isabella sits on the nest, Munchkin is on top of the cage looking out for her : )

Funny aside:
I think egg fever is contagious! I kept finding my paired male doves sitting on invisible eggs after Isabella laid hers. They wanted their own egg so badly. So I gave them an extra fake to sit on. Turns out they're very good parents too! Even Professor Plum has quieted down into "daddyhood" which really surprised me. He hardly ever lets Oliver take a turn sitting. There's a photo to prove it!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny, but glad they like sitting on fake eggs, gives them some time to rest..
The pics are just great, thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pictures were so good. You have some gorgeous birds. BTW, I love their names!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

EGGSxactly what I was thinking, Maggie.  Quite a beautiful way to decorate a room.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, indeed, Karen...DEFINITELY another AWWWWWW moment!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Quite a beautiful way to decorate a room.


Thanks everyone for your kind words.
Now, if only I could keep them from "decorating" my carpet and furniture with their seeds and you-know-whats! tee hee


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures and wow! birds! I have just got to figure out how to get pictures on this page like you did!


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

Aww, one of your fantails looks just like my Annabelle! I love the way fantails look when they're sitting on their eggs.


----------

